#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Nemetschek - Archicad: tutorial gia archicad 11??

## melissa_19

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει tutorial για το archicad 11?? Σε αγγλικά ή ελληνικά...
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## st2

melissa_19 για 11 δεν ξέρω τι υπαρχει πλεον αφου εχουμε φτασει στο 14

εγω οτι προκυπτει το ψαχνω στο online help 

για 11

http://download.graphisoft.com/ftp/p...tml/wwhelp.htm



για 14

http://www.graphisoft.com/products/a...14/OnlineHelp/

----------

